# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  leaf litter identification

## Lynn

Hello,
I purchased a few bags of leaf litter at a show in the spring. 
Please help me identify these  leaves. I am sure about photo #3 being magnolia leaves. 


no clue ?



Grape leaves ?



I am positive about this one........... magnolia leaves



no clue ?

Thanks, LYnn

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

First one looks like sea grape leaves.

----------


## Lynn

> Hello,
> I purchased a few bags of leaf litter at a show in the spring. 
> Please help me identify these  leaves. I am sure about photo #3 being magnolia leaves. 
> 
> 
> no clue ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Christian 
Thanks for all you help today.
Lynn

----------


## Lynn

photo # 1 -- is sea grape..for sure 

http://www.mgonlinestore.com/SeaGrape/seagrape03.jpg

----------


## Lynn

I'm thinking photo #2 live oak ?
Right?
I think these are your photos ?
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

I think #4 is:  
INDIAN ALMOND / CATAPPA LEAVES ?

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

I use California Live Oak which is very different than those leaves.

----------


## Don

1. Sea Grape 
2. A version of Live Oak ... I believe there are at least two different versions available packaged from online sources
3. Magnolia
4. Unknown but Indian Almond could be the right answer

----------

